# Yet another Problem!



## Mono_E_Mono (Feb 5, 2015)

Ever since I got my car back from Serra Nissan in Sylacauga (see my other thread regarding thay nightmare), it has been jerking and nearly stalling(hard to describe) when stopped at a light or going slow(uunder 20mph) into a curve. It only does this in Drive. It seems fine if I put it in Park. Also stops doing this wheb I give it A little gas. 

I had a fried hook his Computer to it and it read 900 in P and 750 and under in D. We looked under hood,and using a broomstick placed close to the Idle tensioner belt and pulleyand then to hus ear, heard a grinding sound. He said he is confident changing my belt will remedy this problem. 

I've read it could be plugs/ charge packs. But these were checked while the 'Crank but not start Nightmare'.

Both Crankshaft sensors, knock sensor, and fuel pump have been replaced (again, when trying to wake from crank but no start nightmate). The fuel pump is under the seat, so tank didn't have to be dropped or cleaned. 

As it stands, if im coming up on a red. I nearly stop many car links from the car ahead and slowly close gap hoping light changes before I stop or I put car in P when forced to stop. 

it also wouldn't crank the other day. No crank, nothing. Battery was charged And no security light was on signifying VATS. .. so... starter. I tapped starter and it started up. Its been starting strong ever since (sstronger than ever before actually). Is it possible the starter was in an awkward position(especially since the crank no start ordeal)? Doesn't seem as though starter is going. Could this be a fluke?

Thanks for the help! Look forward to posting positive stuff here in the future!


----------

